# ❗️WANTED - R35 injectors ❗️



## wullyr35 (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi, as per title after a set of 6 gtr injectors genuine. Not after the popular Chinese copies.

or Bosch 1000cc etc something along those lines.

thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I may have some 1100 Asnu or they might be 1050 with adaptors £400


----------

